# New trailer



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

Purchasing a new snowmobile trailer. I know i want a 8x10 2place tilt. unsure if i should get one with the clam shell on top or stay open and get a slush guard. the reason I'm debating is because it backs as a ATV trailer in the summer months. does anybody use there two place enclosed to transport ATV's? any input would help. 
Happy Trails


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Only problem I would see is securing the atv to the trailer. Snowmobiles use ski locks. I guess you could add some tie down points to the trailer. That way you can secure the atv's to the trailer.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

They are now making clamshells that will fit two quads. Do whatever you can to staty away from open.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought a Triton TC-11 a year ago, great trailer. I use it for ATV & snowmobile transport & storage at times. It's more than your average open trailer but you'll only 'cry once' & then you will be glad you have it. Mine is mostly stock, you can tie down an ATV with the snowmobile bars in front & tie rings in the rear. I did get the taller tires, for no additional cost. I just towed for a late season IL anterless hunt with the ATV, great night storage too. I hate getting salt spray all over everything. I think it was $4300 or so.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

With an open trailer you get salt on/in everything and it can REALLY tear your sleds up. I'd go enclosed all the way.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Unless you have absolutely no other choice do not purchase an open trailer. 

Think of what your truck looks like after a trip through a few hundred miles of slushy/salty roads.....now think of what it would be like to spend a few hundred miles tucked in right behind the rear tires of your truck through the slush and salt. Your sleds get trashed in no time and you can't clean enough to keep up. Trust me, speaking from experience on this.

Another advantage to clamshells is some added security as well as some added space for gear on the trip north.

Your quads should fit fine but you will probably have to add a few D loops to the deck to strap them down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a 10' R and R clam shell trailer. Bought it for just over 2k new. I only have one sled. I am counting on it fitting my grizzly 550 quad. Have not tried it yet. Tie down to the bar up front and D loops in back. Hope it fits the sled and quad both. Looks like it will be fine. 

I am new to all of this- Here is what I have learned with help from this site. DNR pages were not clear. 

Quads cannot ride on snowmobile trails. Snowmobiles can ride on ATV trails. Most ATV trails are tight for snowmobiles and may not make it?? I am looking to go this weekend with both machines.... Looks like I will put some miles on the truck and go see for myslef. Anyone who has experience with this please let me know.

One other thing... I would spend the extra for the covered trailer. Besides the wear and tear here is what I found. The ice splash/slush frezees sp??? everything. You show up excited to go and your sled is frozen. I put my sled on one side and ice shanty on the other... No worries. Locks on the trailer froze up a couple of times. Need to figure something different there. Put it away and lock it up at night with less worries.


----------

